# Superdrive Error 0x80020022



## Bluefire310 (Apr 16, 2008)

I've heard that this has been happening to a lot of people, but I began receiving errors while burning CDs and DVDs after a certain Superdrive Update. My drive would start to burn DVDs/CDs and then an error window would pop up and the computer would eject what it was burning.  I recently fixed my Superdrive using tips that a fellow user posted on the apple.com forums about a month and a half ago.  It took me a while to find the answer I needed there, but I was able to remove the latest update and I was able to successfully burn things again.

I returned home from Spring Break yesterday to find that I'm getting errors while burning again. I was able to get a cap of the error message:






(Burning the disk failed because communication to the disk drive failed. Error code 0x80020022)

This is unbelievably frustrating, especially since I haven't changed or updated anything to do with my Superdrive. Does anyone know of any existing ways to fix this?
Thank you.


----------



## ct_68 (Jun 1, 2008)

I recently experienced this error as well.  

I called apple support and performed the following to correct it:

Power down your mac.

Remove the battery & AC power.

Press and hold the power button for ~10 - 15 seconds. 

Replace the battery and AC power.

Perform a PRAM reset (boot and press alt-cmd-P-R after you hear the apple "boot sound".   When you hear the 2nd "boot sound" release the key combo.

Once the system boots, see if you can burn a disc and verify that it is accessible and complete. 

Good luck. 

MacBook
2.16GHz Dual Core 
2G / 160G HDD
OS X 10.5.2


----------



## ted939 (May 27, 2009)

In short, Repairing Permissions (Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility) on my main drive worked for me.

The longer version
I recently bought a PowerPC G5, w/2 x 2 GHz, 5.5GB RAM, running Leopard.
I burned a DVD or two - no problem.
I went to burn 3rd DVD, it didn't work. It appeared to work for a minute or two, then stopped, giving me that 0x80020022 error message.  I tried once or twice more, with the same blank DVD disc - same error message.
I repaired disk permissions - then tried the burn again with the same exact disc - it worked.


----------

